# rear cylinder spark plug



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

How do you go about removing the rear cylinder spark plug on the kawasaki brute force 750


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

Use a swivel and a socket with an extension. Just make sure there's no mud in the plug area.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

If yours is not snorkeled you might have to pull the CVT exhaust off to get to it. Its been a while since i seen one that was not snorkeled up close so i cant remember if it in the way or not but i know its gonna be close.

If you already have it snorkeled then its a breeze. Just take the seat off and you can see the rear plug. All you need is a swivel and extension. Be sure you use a plug socket!! If you use a regular socket its real easy to drop the plug when trying to remove it. And there the perfect little spot to drop that plug. Where you can see it but its dang near impossible to get to!!! Ask me how i know this....:aargh4: LOL


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

boy i've been in that spot before!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive dropped mine in there also. magnetic telescopic reacher thing is a good tool to own.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> ive dropped mine in there also. magnetic telescopic reacher thing is a good tool to own.


I don't have one of then fancy tools . I had to use two screwdrivers like chop sticks lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> I don't have one of then fancy tools . I had to use two screwdrivers like chop sticks lol


done that a couple times now as well, who needs the fancy stuff


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

piece of 3/8 fuel hose works dang good


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I second the "make sure the plug hole is clean". I think that is what got my engine, she has started to smoke progressively worse. The rear plug looks like that is where the smoke is coming from. It was an honest mistake by a friend who wanted to lend a helping hand but its gonna cost me a good bit of change in the long run. I have a small piece of stainless tubing rigged up to and air hose fitting that fits the small drain hole perfectly to blast out any crap when changing plugs


----------

